# Καναρίνια > Ράτσες >  Ράτσες καναρινιών ανά τύπο

## xXx

παραθέτω τον ακόλουθο πίνακα θα σας φανεί χρήσιμος

----------


## antonis

ωραιο αυτο το αρθρο...πιστευω οτι ειναι αρκετα χρησιμο για πολλους που εχουν καναρινια!!!

----------


## manolisrodos

καλο το οργανογραμμα αν ειχε και εικονες ακομα καλυτερα, το κρεστ μπρεντ (ΤΥΠΟΥ) πως ειναι αυτο το καναρινι?

----------


## δημητρης

Σωστή η παρατήρηση , ποιο είναι αυτό το Κανάρι ?

Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι κρεστ είναι η κορώνα  , είναι κάποιο Κανάρι που έχει σκουφί ?

----------


## mgerom

> Σωστή η παρατήρηση , ποιο είναι αυτό το Κανάρι ?
> 
> Εάν υποθέσουμε ότι κρεστ είναι η κορώνα  , είναι κάποιο Κανάρι που έχει σκουφί ?


 Αντιθέτως.Είναι το ΚΡΕΣΤ χωρίς σκουφί. Κατι ανάλογο του ΚΟΝΣΟΡΤ στα γκλόστερ.

----------


## mgerom

Για να το δούμε ........

----------


## δημητρης

Εάν δούμε στο λεξικό την λέξη crest θα δούμε να λέει , κορυφή, κορωνίδα ,λοφίο.
Εάν είναι έτσι όπως τα λες θα έπρεπε να λέει και για τα γκλοστερ και για τα λανγκασαιρ .
Γιατί το ξεχωρίζει μόνο στο κρεστ ?

----------


## mgerom

Aυτό Δημήτρη μου, δεν μπορώ να στο απαντήσω. 
Βλέπεις ούτε τα Αγγλικά μου είναι καλά,αλλά ούτε 
έχω ασχοληθεί ιδιαίτερα με αυτήν την ράτσα.Φάντάζομαι κάποιος
απο τον δικό σας σύλλογο που ασχολείται με αυτά τα πουλιά
να μπορεί να δώσει μια πραγματικά πλήρη απάντηση.   ::

----------


## maria ps

έχει εδώ κάποιες φωτογραφίες
http://images.google.gr/images?hl=el&um ... q=&start=0
bred δηλαδή επακριβώς: "φυλής κρεστ" μήπως μ αυτό θέλει να δηλώσει οτι ανήκει σ αυτή την οικογένεια απλά.
δεν ξέρω από την αναζήτηση έκανα αυτές τις σκέψεις. αν κάποιος γνωρίζει ας πει  :Happy:

----------


## δημητρης

μην το πας στους συλλογους .
εαν το δουμε οπως τα λες τοτε εγω εκτρεφω glosterbred .

----------


## mgerom

Δεν έχει σημασία ΤΙ λέω εγώ, αλλά Τι λένε οι Αγγλοι φίλοι μας.
 Το γιατί, δεν βλέπω να  υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος να μας απασχολεί.
 Φαντάζομαι θα υπάρχει κάποια λογική εξήγηση.

----------

